# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  मेरा कानपूर

## kajal pandey

दोस्तों मै इस सूत्र मे आपने गृह नगर कानपूर के बारे मे कुछ जानकारी पोस्ट करुँगी अगर आपको पसंद आया तो फिर दुसरे शहरों  की भी :clap:

----------


## kajal pandey

कानपुर भारतवर्ष के उत्तरी राज्य उत्तर प्रदेश का एक प्रमुख औद्योगिक नगर है। यह नगर गंगा नदी के दक्षिण तट पर बसा हुआ है। प्रदेश की राजधानी लख्ननऊ से ८० किलोमीटर पश्चिम स्थित यहाँ नगर प्रदेश की औद्योगिक राजधानी के नाम से भी जाना जाता है। ऐतिहासिक और पौराणिक मान्यताओं के लिए चर्चित ब्रह्मावर्त (बिठूर) के उत्तर मध्य में स्थित ध्रुवटीला त्याग और तपस्या का संदेश दे रहा है। कानपुर उत्तर प्रदेश का सबसे विशाल नग*र है।

----------


## kajal pandey

माना जाता है कि इस शहर की स्थापना सचेन्दी राज्य के राजा हिन्दू सिंह ने की थी। कानपुर का मूल नाम कान्हपुर था। अठारहवीं शताब्दी के पूर्वाद्ध तक इस शहर का विशेष महत्व नहीं था। १७६५ में जब अवध के नवाब शुजाउद्दौला को अंग्रेजों ने जाजमऊ के निकट परास्त किया तो इस शहर का महत्व काफी बढ़ गया। २६० वर्ग किमी. में फैला है।

मान्यता है इसी स्थान पर ध्रुव ने जन्म लेकर परमात्मा की प्राप्ति के लिए बाल्यकाल में कठोर तप किया और ध्रुवतारा बनकर अमरत्व की प्राप्ति की। रखरखाव के अभाव में टीले का काफी हिस्सा गंगा में समाहित हो चुका है लेकिन टीले पर बने दत्त मंदिर में रखी तपस्या में लीन ध्रुव की प्रतिमा अस्तित्व खो चुके प्राचीन मंदिर की याद दिलाती रहती है। बताते हैं गंगा तट पर स्थित ध्रुवटीला किसी समय लगभग १९ बीघा क्षेत्रफल में फैलाव लिये था। इसी टीले से गंगा टकरा कर गंगा का प्रवाह थोड़ा रुख बदलता है। पानी लगातार टकराने से टीले का लगभग १२ बीघा हिस्सा कट कर गंगा में समाहित हो गया। टीले के बीच में बना ध्रुव मंदिर भी कटान के साथ गंगा की भेंट चढ़ गया। बुजुर्ग बताते हैं मंदिर की प्रतिमा को टीले के किनारे बने दत्त मंदिर में स्थापित कर दिया गया। पेशवा काल में इसकी देखरेख की जिम्मेदारी राजाराम पंत मोघे को सौंपी गई। तब से यही परिवार दत्त मंदिर में पूजा अर्चना का काम कर रहा है। मान्यता है ध्रुव के दर्शन पूजन करने से त्याग की भावना बलवती होती है और जीवन में लाख कठिनाइयों के बावजूद काम को अंजाम देने की प्रेरणा प्राप्त होती है।

----------


## John69

मित्र बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है... 
अगर साथ-साथ चित्र भी पोस्ट करें तो सोने पे सुहागा हो जायेगा... ( एक सुझाव )

----------


## kajal pandey



----------


## kajal pandey

नानाराव पार्क (कम्पनी बाग), चिड़ियाघर, राधा-कृष्ण मन्दिर, सनाधर्म मन्दिर, काँच का मन्दिर, श्री हनुमान मन्दिर पनकी, सिद्धनाथ मन्दिर, जाजमऊ आनन्देश्वर मन्दिर परमट, जागेश्वर मन्दिर चिड़ियाघर के पास, सिद्धेश्वर मन्दिर चौबेपुर के पास, बिठूर साँई मन्दिर, गंगा बैराज, छत्रपति साहूजी महाराज विश्वविद्यालय (पूर्व में कानपुर विश्वविद्यालय), भारतीय प्रौद्योगिकी संस्थान, हरकोर्ट बटलर प्रौद्योगिकी संस्थान (एच.बी.टी.आई.), चन्द्रशेखर आजाद कृषि एवँ प्रौद्योगिकी विश्वविद्यालय, पी.पी.एन. डिग्री कालेज, क्राइस्ट चर्च महाविद्यालय इत्यादि।
जाजमऊ
जाजमऊ को प्राचीन काल में सिद्धपुरी नाम से जाना जाता था। यह स्थान पौराणिक काल के राजा ययाति के अधीन था। वर्तमान में यहां सिद्धनाथ और सिद्ध देवी का मंदिर है। साथ ही जाजमऊ लोकप्रिय सूफी संत मखदूम शाह अलाउल हक के मकबरे के लिए भी प्रसिद्ध है। इस मकबरे को 1358 ई. में फिरोज शाह तुगलक ने बनवाया था। 1679 में कुलीच खान की द्वारा बनवाई गई मस्जिद भी यहां का मुख्य आकर्षण है। 1957 से 58 के बीच यहां खुदाई की गई थी जिसमें अनेक प्राचीन वस्तुएं प्राप्त हुई थी।
श्री राधाकृष्ण मंदिर
यह मंदिर जे. के. मंदिर के नाम से भी जाना जाता है। बेहद खूबसूरती से बना यह मंदिर जे. के. ट्रस्ट द्वारा बनवाया गया था। प्राचीन और आधुनिक शैली से निर्मित यह मंदिर कानपुर आने वाले देशी-विदेशी पर्यटकों के आकर्षण का केन्द्र रहता है। यह मंदिर मूल रूप से श्रीराधाकृष्ण को समर्पित है। इसके अलावा श्री लक्ष्मीनारायण, श्री अर्धनारीश्वर, नर्मदेश्वर और श्री हनुमान को भी यह मंदिर समर्पित है।
जैन ग्लास मंदिर
वर्तमान में यह मंदिर पर्यटकों के आकर्षण का केन्द्र बन गया है। यह खूबसूरत नक्कासीदार मंदिर कमला टॉवर के विपरीत महेश्वरी मोहाल में स्थित है। मंदिर में ताम्रचीनी और कांच की सुंदर सजावट की गई है।
कमला रिट्रीट
कमला रिट्रीट एग्रीकल्चर कॉलेज के पश्चिम में स्थित है। इस खूबसूरत संपदा पर सिंहानिया परिवार का अधिकार है। यहां एक स्वीमिंग पूल बना हुआ है, जहां कृत्रिम लहरें उत्पन्न की जाती है। यहां एक पार्क और नहर है। जहां चिड़ियाघर के समानांतर बोटिंग की सुविधा है। कमला रिट्रीट में एक संग्रहालय भी बना हुआ है जिसमें बहुत सी ऐतिहासिक और पुरातात्विक वस्तुओं का संग्रह देखा जा सकता है। यहां जाने के लिए डिप्टी जनरल मैनेजर की अनुमति लेना अनिवार्य है।
फूल बाग
फूल बाग को गणेश उद्यान के नाम से भी जाना जाता है। इस उद्यान के मध्य में गणेश शंकर विद्यार्थी का एक मैमोरियल बना हुआ है। प्रथम विश्वयुद्ध के बाद यहां ऑथरेपेडिक रिहेबिलिटेशन हॉस्पिटल बनाया गया था। यह पार्क शहर के बीचों बीच मॉल रोड पर बना है।
एलेन फोरस्ट जू
1971 में खुला यह चिड़ियाघर देश के सर्वोत्तम चिड़ियाघरों में एक है। कुछ समय पिकनिक के तौर पर बिताने और जीव-जंतुओं को देखने के लिए यह चिड़ियाघर एक बेहतरीन जगह है।
कानपुर मैमोरियल चर्च
1875 में बना यह चर्च लोम्बार्डिक गोथिक शैली में बना हुआ है। यह चर्च उन अंग्रेजों को समर्पित है जिनकी 1857 के विद्रोह में मृत्यु हो गई थी। ईस्ट बंगाल रेलवे के वास्तुकार वाल्टर ग्रेनविले ने इस चर्च का डिजाइन तैयार किया था।
नाना राव पार्क
नाना राव पार्क फूल बाग से पश्चिम में स्थित है। 1857 में इस पार्क में बीबीघर था। आजादी के बाद पार्क का नाम बदलकर नाना राव पार्क रख दिया गया।

----------


## kajal pandey

> मित्र बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है... 
> अगर साथ-साथ चित्र भी पोस्ट करें तो सोने पे सुहागा हो जायेगा... ( एक सुझाव )


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...or_map.svg.png

----------


## kajal pandey

भूगोलीय क्षेत्रफल	1,040 Sq.Km.
निर्देशांक	26.460738° N - 80.333405° E
दूरभाष कोड	0512
वाहन कोड	UP-78
जनसंख्या-जिला	4४,37,489 (इलाहाबाद जिला के बाद दूसरा सर्वाधिक जनसंख्या वाला जिला, गणना 2001)
पुरुष संख्या	2,213,955
स्त्री संख्या	1,923,534
साक्षरता	77.63 %
लिंग अनुपात	869 No.per 1000 Male
जनसंख्या घनत्व	1366 Per Sq. Km.
तहसील	3
समिति ब्लॉक	10
कस्बे	10
वार्ड	110
ग्राम	823
ग्राम सभा	658
न्याय पंचायत	97
विद्युतिकृत ग्राम	1408
शैक्षिक संस्थान	२९
कनिष्ठ प्राथमिक विद्यालय	1520
वरिष्ठ प्राथमिक विद्यालय	375
उच्चतर माध्यमिक विद्यालय	121
स्नातक महाविद्यालय	20
राजकीय स्नातक महाविद्यालय	2
विश्वविद्यालय	2
बहुधंधी संस्था	5
औद्योगिक प्रशिक्शःअण संस्थान	2
DIET सैनिक विद्यापीठ	2
साक्षरता दर
पुरुष	82.08 %
स्त्री	72.50 %
ग्रामीण
पुरुष	48.6 %
स्त्री	19.05 %
शहरी
पुरुष	76.8 %
स्त्रियां	62.4 %
विद्यालय परिसर	991
अनौपचारिक शिक्षण केन्द्र	600

----------


## kajal pandey

जॉन ६९ जी आपका सुझाव सर आखो पर

----------


## MALLIKA

कानपुर रेलवे स्टेशन !

----------


## nitin9935

कानपुर चाट प्रेमियों के लिए एक महान जगह है, शहर चाट की दुकानों के साथ planked है पानी पुरी, Allu tikki सेवा, आदि 

एक लोकप्रिय भोजन जंक्शन आर्य नगर में सब कुछ लेन से चैट, दक्षिण भारतीय, आइस क्रीम , बिरयानी, अंडे रोल, बर्गर, चैट सेवा  के साथ है.

बहु भोजन रेस्तरां की एक श्रेणी के लिए  माल रोड, नवीन मार्केट, सिविल लाइंस, सर्वोदय नगर तथा स्वरूप नगर, रेस्तरां 23:00 के लिएरहे हैं.

कानपुर में कोई भोजन पान खाने के बिना पूरा किया जा सकता है, इसलिए, अगर तुम कैंट के पास हैं, फूल बाग के पास मॉल रोड, तुम देता है उत्कृष्ट पान विकल्प है, या बस birhana रोड तक ड्राइव कर सकते हैं तथा एक पान वहाँ ले लो. अन्य पक्ष तथापि, halet पास लेन, लगभग पान विक्रेताओं के एक हेवन है. दवा तथा सीटी स्कैन क्लीनिक alternating के साथ, यहाँ पान के शहर में सर्वोत्तम कर रहे हैं. पान की दुकानों 2:00 तक आराम से खुले हैं. बिल्कुल सही कारण बाहर एक ड्राइव पर जाने के लिए.

----------


## coolcool

दिया जी और नितिन जी. सर्वप्रथम देश से इतनी दूर बैठे हुए मुझ जैसे कनपुरिये को कानपुर की सैर कराने के लिए धन्यवाद्. वैसे तो कानपुर से निकले हुए मुझे ११ वर्ष हो गए पर माता जी और पिता जी अभी भी वहीँ हैं तो कानपुर आना जाना लगा रहता है. अभी पिछले २.५ वर्षो से कानपुर नहीं गया हूँ. आज ऐसा लगा की कानपुर की गलियों में सैर कर रहा हूँ. आनंद आ गया.

----------


## coolcool

कृपया कुछ जानकारी मोतीझील के भी बारे में दें.

----------


## coolcool

> कानपुर चाट प्रेमियों के लिए एक महान जगह है, शहर चाट की दुकानों के साथ planked है पानी पुरी, Allu tikki सेवा, आदि 
> 
> एक लोकप्रिय भोजन जंक्शन आर्य नगर में सब कुछ लेन से चैट, दक्षिण भारतीय, आइस क्रीम , बिरयानी, अंडे रोल, बर्गर, चैट सेवा  के साथ है.
> 
> बहु भोजन रेस्तरां की एक श्रेणी के लिए  माल रोड, नवीन मार्केट, सिविल लाइंस, सर्वोदय नगर तथा स्वरूप नगर, रेस्तरां 23:00 के लिएरहे हैं.
> 
> कानपुर में कोई भोजन पान खाने के बिना पूरा किया जा सकता है, इसलिए, अगर तुम कैंट के पास हैं, फूल बाग के पास मॉल रोड, तुम देता है उत्कृष्ट पान विकल्प है, या बस birhana रोड तक ड्राइव कर सकते हैं तथा एक पान वहाँ ले लो. अन्य पक्ष तथापि, halet पास लेन, लगभग पान विक्रेताओं के एक हेवन है. दवा तथा सीटी स्कैन क्लीनिक alternating के साथ, यहाँ पान के शहर में सर्वोत्तम कर रहे हैं. पान की दुकानों 2:00 तक आराम से खुले हैं. बिल्कुल सही कारण बाहर एक ड्राइव पर जाने के लिए.


नितिन भाई. मोतीझील चौराहे पर स्थित बनारसी चाय भण्डार के बारे में बताना भूल गए. बड़े चौराहे पर स्थित ठग्गू के लड्डू तो विश्व प्रसिद्द हैं. साथ ही अगर पान के शौकीन हैं तो VIP रोड पर स्थिर रैना मार्केट  में रईस पान वाले का पान जरूर खाएं. 

   परेड चौराहे पर स्थित केसरवानी डोसा वाले का डोसा भी किसी समय में बहुत प्रसिद्द हुआ करता था पर शायद अभी उसमें वो बात नहीं रही.

----------


## kajal pandey

> नितिन भाई. मोतीझील चौराहे पर स्थित बनारसी चाय भण्डार के बारे में बताना भूल गए. बड़े चौराहे पर स्थित ठग्गू के लड्डू तो विश्व प्रसिद्द हैं. साथ ही अगर पान के शौकीन हैं तो VIP रोड पर स्थिर रैना मार्केट  में रईस पान वाले का पान जरूर खाएं. 
> 
>    परेड चौराहे पर स्थित केसरवानी डोसा वाले का डोसा भी किसी समय में बहुत प्रसिद्द हुआ करता था पर शायद अभी उसमें वो बात नहीं रही.


जी हा *ऐसा कोई सगा नहीं जिसको मैने ठगा नहीं* वह जी वह नाम सुनकर ही मुह मीठा हो जाता है

----------


## kajal pandey

और हा *नवाबगंज का छप्पन भोग मिस्ठन भंडार* क्यू कुज जी याद है न

----------


## kajal pandey

> कृपया कुछ जानकारी मोतीझील के भी बारे में दें.


प्रभारी जी मोतीझील का हाल बुरा है

----------


## kajal pandey

कानपुर, जिस जमीन पर तीन-तीन नागरिक सुविधाओं वाले कार्यालय (नगर निगम, केडीए व जलकल विभाग) हों वह मोतीझील आज खुद ही प्यासा है। प्रतिदिन तीस हजार लोग मोतीझील आते हैं, लेकिन पूरे परिसर में सिर्फ चार हैंडपंप लगे हैं लेकिन उनमें से तीन खराब हैं। एक जो ठीक है उस पर बस्ती वालों का कब्जा है। यानी कि अगली बार जब आप मोतीझील जाएं तो पानी की बोतल साथ ले जाएं। केडीए के जापानी गार्डन में एक हैंडपंप लगा है। वह कई दिनों से खराब है। पार्क में एक टंकी लगी है उसमें दोपहर में पानी इतना गर्म हो जाता है कि आप पी नहीं सकते हैं। इसमें घूमने का किराया केडीए लेता है। बच्चों से पांच व बड़ों से आठ रुपये। केडीए के बाहर एक हैंडपंप लगा है। वह भी खराब है। दूसरा हैंडपंप केडीए परिसर के पीछे लगा है लेकिन इस पर बस्ती वालों का कब्जा है। कारगिल पार्क में टहलने के लिए नगर निगम बच्चों से तीन व बड़ों से पांच रुपये लेता है। सुविधा के नाम पर गंदी झील, बंद पड़े फव्वारे व खराब हैंडपंप है। पानी के लिए वाटर कूलर है, लेकिन पिछले कई सालों से खराब है। पांच सौ लीटर की एक पानी की टंकी रखी है। जिसमें दोपहर में पानी उबलने लगता है। म्यूजिकल फाउंटेन का किराया दस रुपये है। यह समारोह के लिए किराये पर भी दिया जाता है, लेकिन पानी के नाम पर यहां भी उबलती टंकी है। यहीं हाल तुलसी उपवन व राजीव वाटिका का है। हालांकि इनका कोई किराया नहीं है।

----------


## kajal pandey

*वैसे उम्मीद पर ही दुनिया कायम है* 

तीन करोड़ नहीं, बल्कि अब सौ करोड़ रुपये खर्च करके बदहाल मोतीझील को खूबसूरत बनाया जाएगा.

----------


## kajal pandey

हम तो उतरेंगे कानपुर सेन्ट्रल पर, जा के पियेंगे बनारसी की चाय, खायेंगे ठग्गू के लड्डू, पनकी जा के मारेंगे बजरंग बली को साष्टांग दण्डवत् प्रणाम, फिर तैयार हो के चकाचक पंहुंचेंगे गुमटी नम्बर पांच । ज़रा देर जायेंगे मोतीझील

----------


## kajal pandey

क्यू प्रभारी जी मोतीझील के बारे मे जानकर कैसा लगा

----------


## coolcool

> और हा *नवाबगंज का छप्पन भोग मिस्ठन भंडार* क्यू कुज जी याद है न


बिलकुल याद है जी. पढाई के दौरान हमारा डेरा वहीँ लगता था. वैसे खट्टा मीठा अब भी है या बंद हो गया.

----------


## coolcool

> क्यू प्रभारी जी मोतीझील के बारे मे जानकर कैसा लगा


बहुत बुरा लगा जानकर. मेरी बच्चियां कानपुर से ज्यादा परिचित नहीं हैं. सोच रहा था की इस बार कानपुर आऊँगा तो उनको मोतीझील घुमाऊँगा लेकिन आपकी बात सुनकर तो आशाओं पर तुषारापात हो गया.

----------


## coolcool

दिया जी. कानपूर के सिनेमाघरों के बारे में भी कुछ जानकारी दें.

----------


## kajal pandey

जी जरुर कूल जी ////////

----------


## kajal pandey

सबसे  पहले तो मॉल रोड जाये और तिन सिनेमा घर एक साथ पाए जी हा वही ब्रह्मानंद कॉलेज के पास

----------


## kajal pandey

जुगल सिनेमा चकेरी centaral से ५ किलोमीटर पर है

----------


## kajal pandey

दिलिते सिनेमा देवकी सिनेमा निसंत सिनेमा जो सिविल लिनस मे है  दीप सिनेमा साकेत नगर संगीत सिनेमा भ्वान्परवा मे आप फिल्मो का आनद ले सकते है

----------


## kajal pandey

*दोस्तों वादे के मुताबिक आब मै दुसरे सहरो के बारे मे भी कुछ पोस्ट करुँगी और हा कानपूर के बारे मे आप अगर कोई और जानकारी चहते है तो पुचते रहिएगा आब बारी है आपने पडोसी लखनऊ की*

----------


## kajal pandey

*अच्छा शुभ रात्रि दोस्तों*

----------


## simplegirl

अभी तक इस सूत्र में दिखाए गए चित्रों की गुणवत्ता बहुत अच्छी नहीं है , में माफ़ी के साथ अर्ज करना चाहती हूँ की मेरे पास कुछ बहुत अच्छी गुणवत्ता के कानपुर के चित्रों का संग्रह है , अगर सूत्रधार इजाजत दें तो मै भी इस सूत्र में कानपुर के कुछ चित्र डालना चाहूंगी , एक और आग्रह है की इस सूत्र को कानपुर के नाम से ही आगे चलने दिया जाये और लखनऊ के लिए अलग से सूत्र बनाया जाये ताकि भ्रम की गुन्जयेश ना बचे और कानपूर और लखनऊ के चित्रों के बीच में घालमेल ना हो जाये |

----------


## nitin9935

> अभी तक इस सूत्र में दिखाए गए चित्रों की गुणवत्ता बहुत अच्छी नहीं है , में माफ़ी के साथ अर्ज करना चाहती हूँ की मेरे पास कुछ बहुत अच्छी गुणवत्ता के कानपुर के चित्रों का संग्रह है , अगर सूत्रधार इजाजत दें तो मै भी इस सूत्र में कानपुर के कुछ चित्र डालना चाहूंगी , एक और आग्रह है की इस सूत्र को कानपुर के नाम से ही आगे चलने दिया जाये और लखनऊ के लिए अलग से सूत्र बनाया जाये ताकि भ्रम की गुन्जयेश ना बचे और कानपूर और लखनऊ के चित्रों के बीच में घालमेल ना हो जाये |


आप का स्वागत हैं महोदया

----------


## nitin9935

> नितिन भाई. मोतीझील चौराहे पर स्थित बनारसी चाय भण्डार के बारे में बताना भूल गए. बड़े चौराहे पर स्थित ठग्गू के लड्डू तो विश्व प्रसिद्द हैं. साथ ही अगर पान के शौकीन हैं तो VIP रोड पर स्थिर रैना मार्केट  में रईस पान वाले का पान जरूर खाएं. 
> 
>    परेड चौराहे पर स्थित केसरवानी डोसा वाले का डोसा भी किसी समय में बहुत प्रसिद्द हुआ करता था पर शायद अभी उसमें वो बात नहीं रही.


 कूल जी
मैं कुछ भी नहीं भूल रहा हूँ. मैं आज मिठाई और अन्य चीजों के बारे में बताने जा रहा था

----------


## fullmoon

> एक और आग्रह है की इस सूत्र को कानपुर के नाम से ही आगे चलने दिया जाये और लखनऊ के लिए अलग से सूत्र बनाया जाये ताकि भ्रम की गुन्जयेश ना बचे और कानपूर और लखनऊ के चित्रों के बीच में घालमेल ना हो जाये |


*मेरा भी यही विचार है,लखनऊ के लिए अलग से  ही सूत्र बनाना उचित रहेगा.

अभी कानपुर के बारे में काफी बातें जानने ले लिए रह गयी हैं.

उसे इसी सूत्र के लिए छोड़ दिया जाए,

ताकि अन्य सदस्य भी इसमें कानपुर के बारे में पोस्टिंग कर सकें..*

----------


## simplegirl

*देखिये क्योंकि में कानपुर निवासी नहीं हू और वहां पर कभी नहीं गई इसलिए वहां के बारे में कुछ नहीं जानती , लेकिन इस सूत्र के माध्यम से बहुत कुछ जानने का मौका मिला है ,इसलिए में आप सभी के साथ जो भी चित्र शेयर करुँगी उस सबंध में सभी कानपुर निवासियों से अनुरोध है की वो उस चित्र का विवरण बाकि सदस्यों को पहचान कर बता दें |*
जे के मंदिर, कानपुर

----------


## kajal pandey

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् सिम्प्ले जी अच्छा लगा की आपके पास सुंदर गुणवत्ता वाले कानपूर के चित्र है तो देरी किस बात की दोस्त जल्दी से पोस्ट करो न ,,,,,,और हा आपके सुझाव के अनुसार लखनऊ और बाकि शहरो के लिए अलग से सूत्र हाजिर है

----------


## kajal pandey

धन्यवाद् सिम्प्ले जी सहयोग के लिए

----------


## simplegirl

:Tiranga:

----------


## gulluu

एक अच्छे सूत्र को देख कर खुद को रोक नहीं पा रहा हूँ , दिया जी कहें तो कुछ एंटीक टाइप के चित्र हम भी दिखा दें आपको ?

----------


## gulluu

हो सकता है ये चित्र मेरे किसी पुराने सूत्र में भी हों, लेकिन इनकी उपयुक्तता को देखते हुए में इनको इस सूत्र में पोस्ट करना भी जरूरी समझ रहा हूँ और दोहराव के लिए माफ़ी चाहता हूँ , ये सभी ऐतिहासिक चित्र हैं जो कानपुर वासियों को उनके इतिहास से परिचित करवाएंगे . 

कानपुर के घाट - एक स्केच

----------


## gulluu

सन १९०० में कानपुर का एक चित्र -स्थान की जानकारी ना होने के कारन क्षमा चाहता हूँ लेकिन चित्र कानपुर का ही है |

----------


## gulluu

कानपुर के बाजार का एक और प्राचीन चित्र

----------


## gulluu

सन १८८० में कानपुर के एक चर्च का चित्र

----------


## gulluu

सन १८८० में कानपुर में एक चर्च का अंदर का द्रश्य

----------


## gulluu

सन १८८० में कानपुर के एक बाग का चित्र

----------


## gulluu

कानपुर के घाट- सन  १८६८ का एक चित्र

----------


## nitin9935

> 


यह ghantaghar चौराहा है

----------


## nitin9935

> सन १८८० में कानपुर के एक चर्च का चित्र


यह christ चर्च है.

अब यह  महाविद्यालय के रूप में अधिक प्रसिद्ध है

----------


## kamesh

दिया जी काफी अछी जानकारी आप के इस सूत्र के द्वारा प्राप्त हुयी 
अपनी इसी सृजनशीलता को बनाये रखें
बधाई हो

----------


## kajal pandey

*सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद् गुल्लू जी*

----------


## Farhan

> *दोस्तों वादे के मुताबिक आब मै दुसरे सहरो के बारे मे भी कुछ पोस्ट करुँगी और हा कानपूर के बारे मे आप अगर कोई और जानकारी चहते है तो पुचते रहिएगा आब बारी है आपने पडोसी लखनऊ की*


दिया जी मै बताना चाहूँगा लखनऊ कानपुर के पड़ोसी का पड़ोसी हैँ यानि मेरे उन्नाव का।

----------


## sumii24

> मित्र कुछ बेहतरीन इंटरनेशनल , ३ एस्टार , ५ स्टार होटल की जानकारी अगर संभव हो तो दे दे....वेसे हिन्दुस्तान के सारे शहरों मैं स्टेशन के पास होटल है, दानापुर को छोर के...किर्पया अपने सूत्र की जानकारी सूत्र के प्रचार वाले सूत्र मैं भी दे...धन्यवाद....


हा है  जैसे होटल मनोज इन्तेर्नेतिनोअल ,होटल थे लैंडमार्क ,कान्हा कांटिनेंटल ,होटल ब्लिस ,होटल गौरव ,

----------


## Basant Bahar

बहुत अच्छा ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है. आपके कामकला सम्बन्धी सूत्रों की तरह यह भी उत्तम है

----------


## sumii24

> सन १८८० में कानपुर में एक चर्च का अंदर का द्रश्य


*:left:*शायद ये एल एल जे एम चुर्च लग रहा हे

----------


## kajal pandey

> दिया जी मै बताना चाहूँगा लखनऊ कानपुर के पड़ोसी का पड़ोसी हैँ यानि मेरे उन्नाव का।


*जी फरहान जी ये लीजिये आपका उन्नाव*

----------


## kajal pandey

*गंगा और सई नदी के दोआब में स्थित उत्तर प्रदेश का ज़िला उन्नाव ऐतिहासिक, राजनीतिक, साहित्यिक एवं आध्यात्मिक दृष्टिकोण से काफी गौरवपूर्ण जनपद रहा है,*

----------


## kajal pandey

बर्हिब्मती, स्वायम्भुत मनु के ज्येष्ठ पुत्र प्रियव्रत की राजधानी होने पर उनके अनुज उतानपाद की नई राजधानी ब्रह्मावती बिठुर (कानपुर) नगरी बनी। ब्रह्मावर्त में राजा उतानपाद तथा रानी सुनीति के पुत्र भक्त ध्रुव का बनवाया हुआ विश्व का प्रथम दुर्ग आज भी ऊंचे टीले पर ध्रुव मंदिर से सुशोभित है। भक्त ध्रुव की तपोभूमि मधुवन मथुरा प्रसिध्द है परन्तु ध्रुव की जन्म भूमि कहां है? इसका उत्तर है गंगा के दक्षिण में स्थित इस क्षेत्र का प्राचीन मंदिर-सगरेश्वरम। यह मंदिर अयोध्या नरेश चक्रवर्ती सागर के द्वारा बनवाया गया था।

----------


## kajal pandey

फूल बाग को गणेश उद्यान के नाम से भी जाना जाता है। यह उद्यान कानपुर शहर में स्थित है। इस उद्यान के मध्य में गणेश शंकर विद्यार्थी का एक मैमोरियल बना हुआ है। प्रथम विश्वयुद्ध के बाद यहां ऑथरेपेडिक रिहेबिलिटेशन हॉस्पिटल बनाया गया था। यह पार्क शहर के बीचों बीच मॉल रोड पर बना है।

----------


## kajal pandey

यह मंदिर जे. के. मंदिर के नाम से भी जाना जाता है। बेहद खूबसूरती से बना यह मंदिर जे. के. ट्रस्ट द्वारा बनवाया गया था। प्राचीन और आधुनिक शैली से निर्मित यह मंदिर कानपुर आने वाले देशी-विदेशी पर्यटकों के आकर्षण का केन्द्र रहता है। यह मंदिर मूल रूप से श्रीराधाकृष्ण को समर्पित है। इसके अलावा श्री लक्ष्मीनारायण, श्री अर्धनारीश्वर, नर्मदेश्वर और श्री हनुमान को भी यह मंदिर समर्पित है।

----------


## fullmoon

> यह christ चर्च है.
> 
> अब यह  महाविद्यालय के रूप में अधिक प्रसिद्ध है



*जी हाँ,

ये CHRIST CHURCH कॉलेज है.

इसी कॉलेज से फिल्म INDUSTRY के दो लोगों ने स्नातक की डिग्री ली है....

फिल्मों में हमेशा इंस्पेक्टर का रोल करने वाले  "इफ्तिखार"

और DAVID धवन के भाई और अभिनेता "अनिल धवन" ने.

वैसे मैंने स्वयं भी  इसी  कॉलेज से शिक्षा प्राप्त की है.

मेरे कॉलेज का पुराना रूप दिखने के लिए गुल्लू जी का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.*

----------


## kajal pandey

धन्य वाद फुल्ल्मून जी .....................

----------


## kajal pandey

*कमला रिट्रीट कानपुर एग्रीकल्चर कॉलेज के पश्चिम में स्थित है। इस खूबसूरत संपदा पर सिंहानिया परिवार का अधिकार है। यहां एक स्वीमिंग पूल बना हुआ है, जहां कृत्रिम लहरें उत्पन्न की जाती है। यहां एक पार्क और नहर है। जहां चिड़ियाघर के समानांतर बोटिंग की सुविधा है। कमला रिट्रीट में एक संग्रहालय भी बना हुआ है जिसमें बहुत सी ऐतिहासिक और पुरातात्विक वस्तुओं का संग्रह देखा जा सकता है। यहां जाने के लिए डिप्टी जनरल मैनेजर की अनुमति लेना अनिवार्य है।*

----------


## kajal pandey

*जाजमऊ उत्तर प्रदेश के कानपुर शहर के निकट ही स्थित है। इसको प्राचीन काल में सिद्धपुरी नाम से जाना जाता था। यह स्थान पौराणिक काल के राजा ययाति के अधीन था। वर्तमान में यहां सिद्धनाथ और सिद्ध देवी का मंदिर है। साथ ही जाजमऊ लोकप्रिय सूफी संत मखदूम शाह अलाउल हक के मकबरे के लिए भी प्रसिद्ध है। इस मकबरे को 1358 ई. में फिरोज शाह तुगलक ने बनवाया था। 1679 में कुलीच खान की द्वारा बनवाई गई मस्जिद भी यहां का मुख्य आकर्षण है। 1957 से 58 के बीच यहां खुदाई की गई थी जिसमें अनेक प्राचीन वस्तुएं प्राप्त हुई थी।*

----------


## kajal pandey

कानपुर मैमोरियल चर्च 1875 में बना यह चर्च लोम्बार्डिक गोथिक शैली में बना हुआ है। यह चर्च उन अंग्रेजों को समर्पित है जिनकी 1857 के विद्रोह में मृत्यु हो गई थी। ईस्ट बंगाल रेलवे के वास्तुकार वाल्टर ग्रेनविले ने इस चर्च का डिजाइन तैयार किया था।
यह गिरजाघर कानपुर शहर में स्थित है।

----------


## ankur031

दिया जी बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया जो आपने कानपूर पर इतना अच्छा सूत्र शुरू किया मेरी तरफ से रेपो कबूल करें.

----------


## ankur031

एक बात और बता दीजिए की आपकी पढाई कहा से हुई है और आप कहाँ रहती हैं.

----------


## ENIGMA-

*
diya madam
आपका सूत्र भी अच्छा है और शहर भी*

----------


## cho

आपका शहर तो बडा सुन्*दर है लगता है जल्*दी ही मेरा वहां जाना होगा  क्*या अापसे मुलाकात हो सकेगी

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत ही जबरदस्त सूत्र है मित्र|

----------


## dev b

लाजवाव सूत्र है मित्र ............

----------


## kajal pandey

> बहुत ही जबरदस्त सूत्र है मित्र|





> लाजवाव सूत्र है मित्र ............





> *
> diya madam
> आपका सूत्र भी अच्छा है और शहर भी*





> दिया जी बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया जो आपने कानपूर पर इतना अच्छा सूत्र शुरू किया मेरी तरफ से रेपो कबूल करें.




*आप सभी का बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया 
*

----------


## swami ji

हेलो दिया जी हम जरुर आयेगे  आपके कानपूर में ..
आचा शहर हे आपका दिया ..

----------


## nitin9935

दोस्तों कुछ नए अपडेट लेकर हाजिर हूँ

----------


## nitin9935

*अभी पिछले महीने क्रिसमस के अवसर पर कानपूर के जेड स्क्वायर माल में उत्तर भारत का सबसे बड़ा क्रिसमस ट्री लगाया गया था*

----------


## nitin9935

*कानपूर का ये माल कई बातों में अपने आप में अनोखा है 
सर्व प्रथम ये इतना बड़ा है कि आपको इसको पूरा घूमने के लिए दिन भी कम पड़ेगा*

----------


## abcl42

> *जाजमऊ उत्तर प्रदेश के कानपुर शहर के निकट ही स्थित है। इसको प्राचीन काल में सिद्धपुरी नाम से जाना जाता था। यह स्थान पौराणिक काल के राजा ययाति के अधीन था। वर्तमान में यहां सिद्धनाथ और सिद्ध देवी का मंदिर है। साथ ही जाजमऊ लोकप्रिय सूफी संत मखदूम शाह अलाउल हक के मकबरे के लिए भी प्रसिद्ध है। इस मकबरे को 1358 ई. में फिरोज शाह तुगलक ने बनवाया था। 1679 में कुलीच खान की द्वारा बनवाई गई मस्जिद भी यहां का मुख्य आकर्षण है। 1957 से 58 के बीच यहां खुदाई की गई थी जिसमें अनेक प्राचीन वस्तुएं प्राप्त हुई थी।*


मैडम काजल पाण्डेय जी  आपको नमस्कार और इस सूत्र "मेरा कानपूर "  बनाने की हार्दिक शुभ  कामनाएं / 
आपके द्वरा दी गयी जानकारी एकदम सटीक और शहर की पूरी जानकारी देती है / पता नहीं क्यूँ  कुछ सदस्यों ने दिया मिश्र जी को बढई और रेपो दिया है / क्या वे भी इस सूत्र की सूत्रधार हैं /अन्य मित्रों ने भी काफी सहयोग किया है उनका भी धन्यवाद /
मैं कानपूर का नहीं हूँ लेकिन कानपूर बहुत बार गया हूँ / मेरी बहिन कानपूर में किदवई नगर में रहती है   मेरी बहन भी पाण्डेय लोगो में व्याही है /  शहर बहुत एतिहासिक है/  तात्या टोपे इसी शहर के (बिठुर) के थे / कानपूर का ट्राफिक बहुत गन्दा है / ठेले,  रिक्शा,  गाड़ी, सब एक साथ सड़कें बड़ी खराब / आपको दुबारा बहुत धन्यवाद , मेरा शहर कानपूर बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है  मेरी ओर से रेपो ++ 
कानपूर की यादें ताजा हो गयी , मैं आपसे अनुरोध करता हूँ की आप क्या अन्य शहरों के बारे में सूत्र  शुरू कर सकती है

----------


## kajal pandey

प्रिय मित्र आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद ,,,आप किस शहर की जानकारी चाहते हैं कृपया बताये,,,,,,,,मैं प्रयास करुँगी 


> मैडम काजल पाण्डेय जी  आपको नमस्कार और इस सूत्र "मेरा कानपूर "  बनाने की हार्दिक शुभ  कामनाएं / 
> आपके द्वरा दी गयी जानकारी एकदम सटीक और शहर की पूरी जानकारी देती है / पता नहीं क्यूँ  कुछ सदस्यों ने दिया मिश्र जी को बढई और रेपो दिया है / क्या वे भी इस सूत्र की सूत्रधार हैं /अन्य मित्रों ने भी काफी सहयोग किया है उनका भी धन्यवाद /
> मैं कानपूर का नहीं हूँ लेकिन कानपूर बहुत बार गया हूँ / मेरी बहिन कानपूर में किदवई नगर में रहती है   मेरी बहन भी पाण्डेय लोगो में व्याही है /  शहर बहुत एतिहासिक है/  तात्या टोपे इसी शहर के (बिठुर) के थे / कानपूर का ट्राफिक बहुत गन्दा है / ठेले,  रिक्शा,  गाड़ी, सब एक साथ सड़कें बड़ी खराब / आपको दुबारा बहुत धन्यवाद , मेरा शहर कानपूर बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है  मेरी ओर से रेपो ++ 
> कानपूर की यादें ताजा हो गयी , मैं आपसे अनुरोध करता हूँ की आप क्या अन्य शहरों के बारे में सूत्र  शुरू कर सकती है

----------


## kajal pandey

> *कानपूर का ये माल कई बातों में अपने आप में अनोखा है 
> धन्यवाद नितिन जी कृपया सूत्र मे सहयोग जारी रखें .............................................स  ्व प्रथम ये इतना बड़ा है कि आपको इसको पूरा घूमने के लिए दिन भी कम पड़ेगा*


धन्यवाद नितिन जी कृपया सूत्र मे सहयोग जारी रखें

----------


## nahk1963g

Kya kisi dost ke pass koi purana photo hai jab Ghantaghar ke pass se ek nahar bahti thi.

----------


## Aeolian

किसी शहर के विषय में इतनी जानकारी एक ही स्थान पर मिलना ऐसा अच्छा लगा .. 
ऐसा ही अन्य शहरों के विषय में जानकारी भरे सूत्र बन जाएँ को अच्छा लगेगा ..

----------


## kajal pandey

आप सभी को धन्यवाद ।

----------


## garima

बहुत अच्छा बताया आपने काजल जी  अपने कानपुर को बढ़िया प्रेजेंट किया है

----------


## anita

अच्छा सूत्र है 

स्टेशन अच्छा है यहाँ का पर बाहर निकलते ही जो भीड़ भाड़ वाला हिस्सा आता है वो बिलकुल पसंद नहीं आया 

पर बनारसी के और ठग्गू के लड्डू भई वाह वाह वाह 

ठग्गू की दुकान तो बंटी बबली में भी दिखाई गयी 
जहा पे बैठ कर अभिषेक बच्चन और रानी मुखर्जी लड्डू खाते है 

होटल लैंडमार्क भी बहुत अच्छा है 

शहर के इलाके से कैंट वाला हिस्सा काफी अच्छा है 


अच्छी जानकारी 

धन्यवाद

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> अच्छा सूत्र है 
> 
> स्टेशन अच्छा है यहाँ का पर बाहर निकलते ही जो भीड़ भाड़ वाला हिस्सा आता है वो बिलकुल पसंद नहीं आया 
> 
> पर बनारसी के और ठग्गू के लड्डू भई वाह वाह वाह 
> 
> ठग्गू की दुकान तो बंटी बबली में भी दिखाई गयी 
> जहा पे बैठ कर अभिषेक बच्चन और रानी मुखर्जी लड्डू खाते है 
> 
> ...


Kanpur station achcha hai? Good joke!!! Cantt to VIP area hai.

----------


## kajal pandey

शहर चाहे कैसा हो है तो अपना शहर कानपुर ,,निःसन्देह गंदगी का पर्याय है लेकिन गंदा भी तो हम लोगों ने ही किया है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> शहर चाहे कैसा हो है तो अपना शहर कानपुर ,,निःसन्देह गंदगी का पर्याय है लेकिन गंदा भी तो हम लोगों ने ही किया है


कानपुर कैसा भी हो , अच्छा है अरे बाबा रे बहुत ही अच्छा है,
क्योंकि कानपुर के एक सदस्य का यहाँ पुनः आगमन हुआ है ।
तो बड़ा ही अच्छा है, सर्वथा उत्तम स्थल है।

उस उत्तमता की पदवी को काजल पांडे जी यहाँ मंच पर आप आ कर हमेशा बनाये रखें।

यह एक वरिष्ठ सदस्य का निवेदन है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

इस कानपुर ने, 
इस मंच को पता है किन किन विभूतियों से अनुभव कराया  है....

उनमे से एक जैलियो जी।
जो इस मंच के नीवं के पत्थर हैं।
अब मंच पर नही आ रहे।
किन्तु मेरे से सच में हर रोज़ बातचीत होती रहती है।
जय जी को, अपने धर्म ग्रन्थों की, हिंदी भाषा में लिखने की,उच्च कोटि की कविताएं लिखने की, तथा किसी भी व्यक्ति को अपनी वाक् कला से अपना बनाने की अद्भुत कला है।
वह भी उद्योगिक नगरी के ही रहने वाले हैं।

----------


## Kamal Ji

जय जी ही नही 
अपितु
कानपुर से और भी महानुभाव मंच से जुड़े हुए हैं।
कोई मित्र कहे तो उन सब के नाम उजागर किये जा सकते हैं।

----------

